# Bf-109 color reference



## Duck (Aug 22, 2004)

I'm working on Academy's 1/72 Messerschmitt Bf-109E 3/4. The color refernces are somewhat vauge. I want to match the colors for Tamiya paints. The colors listed for the fuselage are listed as RLM70, RLM 71, RLM 02 and RLM 65. 

I used to have a color reference chart, but the old PCs' hard drive went, taking it along for the ride.

Thanks!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Those exact german colors are available in Testors ModelMaster, and Aeromaster paints as well, if you can get them. You can order testors from www.squadron.com if you can't find it in a store

Aeromaster paints are available here:
http://www.aircraftcolors.com/german.html
This page also has color samples so you can see what the colors should be if you'd still rather mix them.

Essentially:
RLM 71 = dark green
RLM 70 = "black green" (VERY dark green)
RLM 65 = sky blue (not too bright)
RLM 02 = interior gray-green, a vaguely olive-colored medium-light gray.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Here are those colors on my Hs 129 and Stuka:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/hs129.html
http://www.inpayne.com/models/stuka_g.html


----------



## Duck (Aug 22, 2004)

Thanks! This will be a big help!


----------

